# Agronomical characteristics of water hyacinth (Eichhornia crassipes)



## thamanbinh (Nov 23, 2008)

Dear friends,

Greeting from Vietnam!. I have had a plan to reseach about "Agronomical characteristics of water hyacinth (Eichhornia crassipes) in fresh water habitats", especially in the Mekong Delta of Vietnam.
My aim is to survey the effect of different water environments (river, canal, pond and effluent from animal farms) on external features of water hyacinth consists of roots, rhizomes, stolons, leaves, stems, inflorescences and fruit clusters; and to evaluate water hyacinth growth performance on Mekong river in the Mekong Delta of Vietnam. 
In Vietnam, water hyacinth can use as feed for ruminants, pig; fertilizer, biogas,... 
My field is about animal production, I donnot know so much about plant science but I have to do this because of my work. My question is what are methods to do (for example how to measure leaves length, how to measure biomass,...) . I am very happy to get your advices!
Thank you very much.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

There has been quite a bit of extensive research in this area over many years, so you should be able to find quite a bit of data on the internet. This plant is used extensively in agronomic research, as well as for water treatment. Good luck!


----------

